# Pocket Watch



## roseredk (Aug 26, 2009)

I hate showing my total ignorance but could someone tell me how to open the back of a pocket watch without doing damage to the metal? I have two delicate looking pocket watches (Landau and Mignon) that have no information stamped into the back or front. I know I need to check out the movement info but haven't a clue how to go about opening them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

roseredk said:


> I hate showing my total ignorance but could someone tell me how to open the back of a pocket watch without doing damage to the metal? I have two delicate looking pocket watches (Landau and Mignon) that have no information stamped into the back or front. I know I need to check out the movement info but haven't a clue how to go about opening them. Thanks in advance.


Need a picture


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

The case backs on my pocket watches are of three types;

1. Simple 'snap' fit where the back cover clicks into place with light pressure and is eased off using a case opener fitted into the small 'slot' created by a slight bevel in the case back. With the case back towards you this slight indentation should be visible on the rim at about the one o'clock position.

2. Hinged case back - as above except the back cover is retained in place by a clearly visible hinge, for key wound watches a strong thumb nail is usually sufficient to pop it open. Top wind watches generally require the use of a case back opener.

3. Screw on back cover - and I have encountered both clockwise and anti-clockwise threads - usually no visible slot for a case back tool.

My best advice would be to visit a competent watch mender and get them to examine the watches and assess their value - *BEFORE* you bu**er them up  . Proceeding with caution preserves value, as I know all too well.

Julian (L)

P.S. Many good watches have an inner dust cover as well, usually a light pressure fit.


----------



## ValvesRule (May 20, 2009)

> The case backs on my pocket watches are of three types;


Further types of case are as follows;

IV. The earlier type of Consular case, in which the Movement hinges out of the front. No amount of working a case-opener inside the back cover will yield any results. Instead, the movement is released by pressing in radially on a small catch, usually at the VI o'clock position, and lifting.

V. A Pair Case. While usually in these the method of opening is evident by looking at the hinges, in all three of my Pair Case watches, the Inner Case is difficult to open in the way designed. However, from Roseredk's description, this case is not the case.

VI. An early English type, circa MDC, similar to the Inner Case of a Pair Case, though presumably without the Key-Hole.

VII. Earlier still types.

VIII to (((M))). Refer to later posts. Almost certainly there are more types.

Julian, in older key-wound/set watches with Hinged Covers, the Cover is often released by a Button at the top of the Pendant, instead of the Crown. Often the Cover can be released with a nail, but this is not intentional.


----------



## roseredk (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks to all of you for the assistance. I am totally lost on how to post a picture of the watches. I hit the insert image option and it takes me to a blank slot with no options.

I finally got the backs off, thanks to all of you.

The Mignon is missing the dust cover and looks as if the hands have been damaged. It is frozen. Probably not worth all the trouble. Inner cover reads 10 Karat Gold Filled. Then "Defiance". Then "Warranted Ten Years" and 633670. The ring around the movement has the number 3670 etched into it.

The Landau is in much better physical shape but is not as classy looking as the Mignon. It is a little flashy. It actually runs for about 20 minutes when I wind it. I finally figured out how to snap the back off and the inside of the cover reads Buler Watch Ltd Swiss. One 1 jewel unadjusted. Max Landau & Co. Inc. Now that I got it off, I cannot close snap it back on. Oops.

Hope this makes some sense to anyone out there. Just curious as to whether either is worth fooling with. They are both in very pretty cases. Thanks in advance for any info you can provide.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Are they 'worth fooling with'?

Probably not. Unless you really like them, or if they have some sort of family connection...probably not. It does cost a fair bit to get a watch serviced and/or repaired. Unless you're willing to spend the money and know that it's going to be higher than the watch is worth...don't bother.


----------



## roseredk (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the advice. Kind of what I thought. Not sentimental items but I do like the Mignon. Think I may keep it.

This is a great forum. I have lots of other watches that I am curious about. Go to lots of auctions and find literally hundreds of watches. Most are junk but once in a while there is a jewel among them. Sold an Illinois Railroad on ebay for $625. Really surprised me. I paid $32 at an auction and thought I had overbid. Evidently not.

Once again, thanks to everyone on the forum for your help. Did not make me any smarter but I am a little less reluctant to open watches.


----------

